# homemade canada sillhouettes!!! (pics) new



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

I saw that a lot of you liked my homemade canada sillhouettes, i just finished another one that i think looks pretty dang good. i also had some questions on how i stake them, so i'll post that in a bit.































OK. there are some pics of it. 
here are a couple pics of a snow goose sillhouette, and it shows how i stake them































alright, thats pretty much how i do it. For the stakes i use 3/16 dia. steel rod. i think i got 100' of it from the steel place for 6 dollars. cheap but, sorta heavy. i hope u guys find it interesting!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Lookin pretty good. Now get ready for the canada geese to dive bomb your spread this fall.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Look pretty good. What did you use for the body? We made a bunch that look a lot like that. We pick up old doors off the boulevard during cleanup week and use the inside and outside panels. It's free and a little less than 1/4 in thick so they stay nice and light.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

what i used here was just your average 1/4 inch wafer board. little on the heavy side, but durable.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, those look awsome!!! Did you use glass eyes or was that eye painted on?


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

the eyes are painted. if i took some close-up's u'd be able to tell.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Look good boys. Good work!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Those look awsome. Nice job. Did you kill any snowswith your snow sillhouettes.


----------



## OpenWaterCaller (Oct 7, 2008)

Jeez Chubs those things fricken horrible


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

Feather Freeks,
I cut my first plywood 'Sills" back in '64.
Nowhere near as nice as yours tho. The geese weren't so smart back then so they worked tolerably well. Being a high school kid it was all I could afford anyway.
I've got a picture of a 'motion decoy' I made out of close-cell foam that was "The-cats-meow" back in it's day, but you can find some on the market these days that are better. I'll try and post in a few days.
The point is, that you and others that like to build your own, are carrying on a centuries old tradition, one that just adds tons to the enjoyment of the hunt. Nothin' like seeing those ol' Specs, Snows, or Honkers gliding down out of the sky into your rig, totally fooled, and knowing it was done by your own hand!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

thats totally right man. the self satisfaction is huge. and some one asked if i killed any snows over my own sillhouettes, the answer is yes. i only used them once last year and shot 2. they were mixed with windtamer rags.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

looking pretty good!what did you use for paint?


----------

